# Dancer



## SweetOpal (Feb 7, 2006)

Just clipped Dancer today, she is now a yearling. It has been unusually warm so started clipping, her first show is March 18th. Isn't she a cutie.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful filly, looks like she can really move.



:



:


----------



## Lewella (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## HJF (Feb 8, 2006)

Very pretty! And she can MOVE :new_shocked:


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 10, 2006)

WOWSERS!! Very nice girl !! She sure has a lovely trot!

-Kris


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 14, 2006)

Pretty girl





Love that trot :aktion033:


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 15, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Very pretty girl![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## tracerace (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh MY! She's gorgeous!


----------



## IllusiveHussler (Feb 16, 2006)

Look at that trot!! Amazing! She's is gorgeous!


----------



## strass (Feb 24, 2006)

I like her. Good luck with her first show.


----------



## CountryHaven (Feb 24, 2006)

She is beautiful. That second picture is a hoot too because it looks like she's thinking, hey, are you watching this? Look at me! I bet she's a real character.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 27, 2006)

: Look at those legs!


----------



## Cronewolf (Feb 28, 2006)

:new_shocked: Boy her legs go on forever.



kwjenny said:


> Just clipped Dancer today, she is now a yearling. It has been unusually warm so started clipping, her first show is March 18th. Isn't she a cutie.


----------



## painthorselover (Feb 28, 2006)

she is georges!hope she wins in her show!!!!


----------

